# Is this a sign of things to come?



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

With yesterdays weather, I had to get out and do something, so I set my bait traps in a little creek near my home. This morning I found my traps full of nice big chubs. I was hopping for suckers, but I only had a few small ones. I drove over to Orangeville and fished for a couple of hours with a large chub and bobber rig. Well, I ended up with two small pike and one chunky small mouth. I guess the question is; with this winter's strange weather and unprecedented warm days, will the fish start their spring time movements? Answer is, I'm just not sure. I did catch the two pike, but maybe they would have been there anyway? I'll have to try some of my early, shallow water pike spots out on Mosquito. I see no reason why the pike wouldn't go ahead with their normal spawning movement into the shallows, if the water temp is right. Only time will tell, but it's sure hard to think of this as anything else than spring time. A trend for the future? I sure hope not! I mean it's great to have warm weather, but this is NE Ohio! I hope that this is not the first real sign of things to come. I'm very interested to hear if other OGF members are finding fish patterns out of wack.
Maybe I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth and should be happy and stop being worried about it.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I expect things will pick up quicker this year. Last year was awful. With all the heavy rain and low temps up until the end of april. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

In my opinion you are going to see some very early spawns this year.
Fish can't read a calendar, they live on instincts.
Water temperature, stable weather and moon phase and the rest
is up to mother nature. The day of the month has nothing to do with it.
With that said, let all those who say we will have ice in july or that
we will have to pay for such nice weather in winter come summer go ahead
and pile on.


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope the large mouth pick up soon


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I think everything will be a little early this year. The suckers started their run up the Erie tribs, there have been sightings of spawning steelhead, and on one of my favorite trout streams in PA the stoneflies have been hatching for a couple weeks now and they're early.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I also think it can hurt the fishing..let me explain. In my favorite crapie fishin spot off lake erie the crappie have not really showed up strong yet. I think this is because this part of the lake hasn't frozen solid for any long period of time..it really hasn't drawn them from the lake.

ps.. Lawman I always enjoy your take on fishing and your wisdom..keep posting brother keep posting...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Yeah I think everything will be a little early this year. The suckers started their run up the Erie tribs, there have been sightings of spawning steelhead, and on one of my favorite trout streams in PA the stoneflies have been hatching for a couple weeks now and they're early.


I alwys thought that when the Suckers started showing up that the Steelhead where close to spawning...is this a true statement???


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's a great question John. I find myself, in everyday conversations, telling people that the fishing and gardening may come a few weeks early this year, but will it? and why, exactly? Surely fisherman and gardeners will be getting a jump on the season. What about fish?
How much can temps affect a fishes instincts? Higher temps should influence their metabolism, thus appetite. It should trigger weed growth and insect hatches. These are sure signs of spring, right? 
What about the length of the day? Temps don't change that. Lunar cycles aren't influenced by climate.
Do fish, in general, have biological clocks that trigger feeding, migration and spawning behaviors? Can higher temps and milder weather trump these biological mechanisms?
I tend to think that things won't change all that much, except I'll be more comfortable in March & April.
Maybe we should just pretend we're fishing at a lower latitude, like Kentucky.
And as an added bonus, bigger fish. Now, that's a trend I can live with. --Tim..............................................................................................................................


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow said:


> It's a great question John. I find myself, in everyday conversations, telling people that the fishing and gardening may come a few weeks early this year, but will it? and why, exactly? Surely fisherman and gardeners will be getting a jump on the season. What about fish?
> How much can temps affect a fishes instincts? Higher temps should influence their metabolism, thus appetite. It should trigger weed growth and insect hatches. These are sure signs of spring, right?
> What about the length of the day? Temps don't change that. Lunar cycles aren't influenced by climate.
> Do fish, in general, have biological clocks that trigger feeding, migration and spawning behaviors? Can higher temps and milder weather trump these biological mechanisms?
> ...


I've kinda noticed over the years that if we have a "late" spring it seems like the bass spawn only lasts 2-3 weeks, but is very strong with seemingly every fish racing to get on a bed. But when we have an "early" spring (like will happen this year if the weather holds) it seems like the spawn spreads out over say 5-6 weeks with alot less urgency on the bass' part to get on a bed. Which makes for alot of different patterns going on at once whith none of them really as a stand out way to catch them. This is just my obsevation through tournament results and my log books over the last 12 years. Obviously this is by far the mildest winter/spring i can remember, so all that could be way off....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

And to answer one question, i belive moon phase and biological clocks and length of day are definitly the main factor in the progression of the spawn, but there's no doubt a strong cold front or some other drastic change to the fishes environment can set the spawn back a few days. Mother nature would never cancel it, but she gonna give the young the best chance to survive.

Great topic by the way!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't put too much into it. It all comes down to water temps which result from longer sunlight hours and decent weather. Hit my perch spot today and some fat little females were already there. This usually doesn't happen till mid to the end of march. Remember the freeze this year was little to none. A few years back it was like this. When the walleye spawn in august we got big problems.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fontebassfishing said:


> I hope the large mouth pick up soon


Crappie fished a fave spot from shore at Wft. yesterday in the cold, gale force winds. Was on the wave washed shore(NE) for an hour and a half throwing small jigs tipped with minnows. Caught two three pound largemouths(c&r) who hit me in the rocks near shore and fought like it was June!! No crappie, though I felt they were just out of casting(into the wind) reach, and staging. I predict EVERYTHING will be early this year by two to three weeks-minimum!!
ps-Though it was windy and chilly, I did not see another fisherman while I was out. Had I targeted bass, I'm sure it would have a banner day! Suggest anyone out fishing on a windy day to be covering the wave swept shorelines. Easy pickings for largemouth.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

If this is really the effect of "global warming," there is little one can do about it. But I also believe that it's just a cycle. Maybe rare, but still a cycle. I have every intention of taking full advantage of it to extend my open water fishing season. There are a number of things to consider when it comes to the spawning movements of game fish. For example, last years rain had water levels so high that the crappie spawn was quite pell-mell. The same with small mouth and large mouth. Walleye didn't seem to be affected, nor did pike. I know for certain that there were crappie caught in mid summer that still were full of eggs, telling me that it didn't spawn at all. Pike move into their shallow spawning grounds just shortly after ice out, but a cold snap can push them right back out to deeper water to find a warmer thermo cline. Walleye seem to only spawn when the water reaches that magic number. I think that if there is a major drop in water temp during their spawn, they sit it out in deeper water and wait. 
I saw a new TV program called "Doomsday Preppers." I'm not quite ready to jump on this band wagon! LOL
I do have a weapon on me when I'm out fishing, but it's not for self defense as much as it is for keeping jet skis away from my boat! (ONLY KIDDING!)
Lawman


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

It's a good thing I'm not armed at those times when I encounter recreational boaters-usually at uncomfortably close range on the inland's!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> It's a good thing I'm not armed at those times when I encounter recreational boaters-usually at uncomfortably close range on the inland's!


I've considered a BB gun. I did knock one dude off his jet ski with a three ounce sinker one time when he thought it was funny to run circles around my boat just after I had set out my flathead rigs. He threatened to call the cops...lol I told him I would be happy to take his report.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

lawman60 said:


> i've considered a bb gun. I did knock one dude off his jet ski with a three ounce sinker one time when he thought it was funny to run circles around my boat just after i had set out my flathead rigs. He threatened to call the cops...lol i told him i would be happy to take his report.


outstanding!


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Sell your ice fishing stuff before it's too late !!!


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Do teh fish in Tennesse spawn before the fish in Ohio? Just curious since we are on the subject.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've already seen steelhead spawninng or at the least getting ready and my buddy caught a female yesterday that was unloading eggs like crazy....FEBRUARY!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> I've already seen steelhead spawninng or at the least getting ready and my buddy caught a female yesterday that was unloading eggs like crazy....FEBRUARY!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hey jason how's it going buddy. i'm no expert by any means but my take on it is that different strains of chrome spawn at different times. as in fall run vs spring run. most spring run are maniste strain which are stocked and generally not as big as fall run, i've caught chrome in NY in november that were already spawned out. just my two cents and i'm more than likely wrong would'nt be the first time. on another note get ahold of me sometime and let's go kill some fish with teeth again later JON


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ssv1761982 said:


> Do teh fish in Tennesse spawn before the fish in Ohio? Just curious since we are on the subject.


Normally.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

looks, feels, and smells like spring. things may be a bit early.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> hey jason how's it going buddy. i'm no expert by any means but my take on it is that different strains of chrome spawn at different times. as in fall run vs spring run. most spring run are maniste strain which are stocked and generally not as big as fall run, i've caught chrome in NY in november that were already spawned out. just my two cents and i'm more than likely wrong would'nt be the first time. on another note get ahold of me sometime and let's go kill some fish with teeth again later JON


Will do.....almost that time! : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

It IS the end of february-early march though guys, it's not TOO crazy we are having warm weather. Last year, early march, around St. Patty's it was HOT downtown! Yeah, it's been a mild winter but we did get some snow and cold temps but they haven't stuck around to have a good freeze. I remember mild winters going back where we didn't have fishable ice. I'm enjoying the conditions and taking advantage to get out as much as possible incase we get rain like we did last spring. Have a successful and safe spring season everyone! It's only going to get better hopefully!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lawman60 I see you post alot on here. you seem cool but I have to get this off my chest....everytime I see your avatar I think you look like Danny Bonnaduce and that makes me want to despise you...I don't .I just had to say it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lawman60 said:


> If this is really the effect of "global warming," there is little one can do about it. But I also believe that it's just a cycle. Maybe rare, but still a cycle. I have every intention of taking full advantage of it to extend my open water fishing season. There are a number of things to consider when it comes to the spawning movements of game fish. For example, last years rain had water levels so high that the crappie spawn was quite pell-mell. The same with small mouth and large mouth. Walleye didn't seem to be affected, nor did pike. I know for certain that there were crappie caught in mid summer that still were full of eggs, telling me that it didn't spawn at all. Pike move into their shallow spawning grounds just shortly after ice out, but a cold snap can push them right back out to deeper water to find a warmer thermo cline. Walleye seem to only spawn when the water reaches that magic number. I think that if there is a major drop in water temp during their spawn, they sit it out in deeper water and wait.
> I saw a new TV program called "Doomsday Preppers." I'm not quite ready to jump on this band wagon! LOL
> I do have a weapon on me when I'm out fishing, but it's not for self defense as much as it is for keeping jet skis away from my boat! (ONLY KIDDING!)
> Lawman


If this is, indeed, the effect of "global warming" it's one I can live with. Less money to heat the house through winter, and open, liquid water to fish in. As you can tell I'm not a huge ice fishing fan! And you're right on about the crappie. My brother in law lives fairly close to Pymatuning and fishes it quite often. Last year, in mid to late June, he called me and told that Pymo was still fishing great. I said, "Let's go!" It was only then that we saw really ripening egg masses in the females. Up till then, when I was cleaning fish at home, I was wondering, "Where are the eggs?" 

BTW, that's another reason we like Pymo. No jet skis and other over powered lunkheads!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Lawman60 I see you post alot on here. you seem cool but I have to get this off my chest....everytime I see your avatar I think you look like Danny Bonnaduce and that makes me want to despise you...I don't .I just had to say it
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm glad you don't hold it against me...lol
I'll have to change my picture, that ones about 8 years ago, I'm old and fat now.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think they will be too early this year...maybe a lil but not by much. I went to my favorite springtime crappie spot today where I would normally catch about 100 easy during the spring spawn n nothing...I mean not even a nibble. I was there for about 4 hours ! I mean even tho we r having these nice days you still have to figure they are not enough to outweigh the cold. The water temp is pretty cold. I don't have an actual thermometer but I stuck my finger in the water and it was really cold. Like that is a lot of water to warm up and it would probably take atleast 2 weeks of 60 degree weather to warm the water up 5-10 degrees...I don't know I'm not a professional but I think everything will happen around the time it usually does...maybe a week or two early but not this soon. I mean your going to catch fish even when the water is cold especially is you just happen to cast right n their face...they are still hungry but as far as the spawns I wouldn't look for those yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Since we're on the subject.... I wonder what this years weeds will be like? I'm sure there was little to no die off from snow covered ice blocking the sun out.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thats funny Lawman, We would fish the fairport harbor lighthouse and i would bounce 5/8 oz. spoons off the knuckle head powerboat guys speeding into the harbor past the lighthouse. It's funny to see some overpowered tuff guy ducking to miss the lure flying towards him when their wide open. MEMMORIES


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Last Winter when we had ice on the lakes after ice out I was walking around the park at Wingfoot and saw many dead fish. I figured they died due to lack of oxygen. Two days ago I again walked around the park looking at the lake and saw no dead fish. I figure this was due to no ice this year and plenty of oxygen.


----------

